# Router Loopback?



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

I have a netcomm NB1300 +4 ADSL Modem/Router/Switch. We have a machine on our network is that is acting as a small server at the moment to one of our sub-domains. I've put all the port forwarding entries in, and can access the machine accross the internet although I can't access it "internally" so I'm assuming I need to set up something on the modem to loop back, what setting do I need to enter in to do that?


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

For IP NAT loopback. This allows you to access an internal IP by its public IP. Find the router manual and turn it on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

The router has options for NAT, but nothing about IP NAT. Would it be called anything else, or is there any other way I can do it?


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

use the comand prompt on the router and enter the command manually (as opposed to changing through the browser interface. But I had a Linksys router. 

Does you manual say anything.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

How are you trying to access the LAN server, by IP address or domain name? If the former I'm not sure why you should have a problem. I routinely access VNC server, Apache server, etc, etc, from other LAN hosts by LAN IP address without difficulty. 
If by domain name then yes you probably want IP NAT loopback, but AFAIK not all router models support it.
I think if your router does not offfer the IP NAT loopback option you will be restricted to access by LAN IP address.


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

I was trying to access it via domain name.


----------

